# Software > Linux >  DD-WRT και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα

## Mick Flemm

Χθες γύρισα απ' το OSDL Wireless Summit 2 που έγινε στο Λονδίνο (θα σας γράψω ένα report μόλις βρω χρόνο), εκεί είχα την ευκαιρία μεταξύ άλλων να γνωρίσω και τα παιδιά που φτιάχνουν το DD-WRT, τον Sebastian "BrainSlayer" Gottschall και τον Christian "Solution Man" Scheele και να μου δείξουν το καινούριο DD-WRT που υποστιρίζει πλέον και x86 πλατφόρμες (και x86_64 κλπ).

Μπορώ να πω ότι έπαθα πλάκα καθότι έχουν κάνει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ότι είχα στο μυαλό μου να κάνω για την AWMN Distro που ήθελα να κάνω με το GUI κλπ. Έχουν ένα array μεταβλητών το οποίο είναι global και αποθηκεύεται στην nvram που ουσιαστικά αποτελεί το configuration και έναν daemon που βάσει των μεταβλητών αυτών φτιάχνει τα configuration files κατά παραγγελία ή κατά το restart. Οι μεταβλητές αυτές ορίζονται από το web interface που είναι ένας μικρός web server γραμμένος ειδικά για τις ανάγκες του project κλπ. Τα παιδιά έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή και οργανωμένη δουλειά και το DD-WRT το χρησιμοποιεί πολύς κόσμος και εξελίσεται. Μιλώντας με τα παιδιά τους είπα τι κάνουμε στο AWMN και πόσο θα μας βοηθούσε να είχαμε μια opensource λύση αντίστοιχη του Mikrotik αλλά καλύτερης ποιότητας κλπ, που να έχει quagga, olsr κλπ. Μου είπαν ότι επειδή το DD-WRT στοχεύει σε embended συστήματα έχουν βάλει τον bird που είναι μικρός και απλός αλλά το olsr είναι στα σχέδιά τους και το σκέφτονται για quagga. Ο Christian μου είπε ότι θέλει και ο ίδιος να μπει quagga και αν δεν την βάλει ο BrainSlayer θα το κάνει ο ίδιος. 

Το DD-WRT είναι opensource project, είναι συνεχώς up to date με καινούριους πυρήνες, αρκετά stable κλπ. Μπορούμε να το πειράξουμε όσο θέλουμε και να το φέρουμε στις ανάγκες μας πολύ ποιο εύκολα από το Mikrotik. Βλέπω ότι το Mikrotik ενώ ξεκίνησε για την ευκολία του, πλέον θέλει κι αυτό hackιές για να παίξει και είναι πολύ παλιό, έχει πυρήνα 2.4 και αυτό είναι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ. Τα παιδιά του DD-WRT έχουν NDA με την Atheros και έχουν τον δικό τους MadWiFi, πειραγμένο κλπ που κάνει ότι και ο driver της Mikrotik (για να πάρετε το DD-WRT με τον πειραγμένο driver πρέπει να πληρώσετε 30 ευρώ για κάθε license -θα μας κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή αμα κάνουμε ομαδική). Στην παρούσα φάση αν συγκρίνετε τον ένα driver με τον άλλο χωρίς τα διάφορα tweaks (nstreme/abolt) ο driver του DD-WRT είναι ποιο γρήγορος κατά περίπου 2Mbit. Με fastframes κλπ ξεπερνάει το Mikrotik αλλά δεν το έχουν enable μέχρι στιγμής γιατί στοχεύουν σε χρήση AP οπότε ποιό πολύ τους ενδιαφέρει στην παρούσα φάση να παίζουν καλά οι clients (που δεν έχουν tweaks) και στη συνέχεια τα tweaks για p2p links. Έχουν το "afterburner" που είναι το SuperG κλπ της Atheros. Ο BrainSlayer μου είπε ότι σε κάνα 6μηνο θα έχουν φάει λάχανο το Mikrotik και θα υπερέχουν σε όλους τους τομείς. Προς το παρόν το DD-WRT υπερέχει στα εξής:

α) Είναι ποιο γρήγορο σαν πλατφόρμα (και δικτυακά αλλά και τα services) και χρησιμοποιεί πυρήνες 2.6+, είναι up to date και εξελίσεται συνέχεια. Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε releases κλπ.

β) Είναι opensource και μπορούμε να το κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε (ακόμα και να βάλουμε τον κανονικό MadWiFi και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε κανονικά χωρίς license -αλλά θα χάσουμε έτσι όλα τα καλούδια του driver τους)

γ) Δουλεύει με όλες τις πλατφόρμες, και σε routerboard (thanx to xrg) και σε ppc και σε IXP και σε x86 και όπου θέλετε, έτσι εγγυάται την καλύτερη δυνατή συμβατότητα αφού θα μπορούμε να το έχουμε παντού όλοι.

δ) Έχει καλύτερο setup απ' το Mikrotik, σου δίνει κανονικά ssh κλπ, είναι ένα κανονικό Linux και μπορεί κάποιος αν θέλει να πάρει ότι χρειάζεται απ' το DD-WRT και να φτιάξει το δικό του project.

ε) Τα παιδιά έχουν πολύ όρεξη και είναι διατεθειμένοι να μας κάνουν εξυπηρέτηση και να βάλουν διάφορα features στο DD-WRT που θέλουμε.

ζ) Το DD-WRT εκτός από το OpenVPN που έχει, έχει και μια έκδοση με Asterisk support, συνέχεια μπαίνουν features.

η) Έχει το Chillispot και η commercial έκδοση έχει το Sputnik Hotspot που είναι πολύ καλή και profesional φάση για Hotspot.

θ) Είναι πολύ ποιο παραμετροποιήσιμο απ' το Mikrotik καθότι ποιο ανοιχτό κι έχει ένα πολύ όμορφο κι εύχρηστο web interface γραμμένο σε AJAX (ψήνομαι να το μεταφράσω στα Ελληνικά).

ι) Έχει καλύτερο QoS Support /firewall κλπ αφού έχει καινούριο πυρήνα, υποστηρίζει δε και WME/WMM που έχει ο MadWiFi και όχι το Mikrotik.

κ) Έχει όλα τα καλά του OpenSource και πολλά καλά στοιχεία από την "αγορά", είναι μια συνολικά ΠΟΛΥ καλή λύση πιστεύω και μας καλύπτει.

Δεν έχει το ίδιο καλό GUI με το Mikrotik, εκεί υστερεί (αλλά με τις δυνατότητες που δίνει τελικά το remote GUI που φτιάχνω θα ταιριάξει γάντι). Επίσης ακόμα δεν έχει στην stable έκδοση κάτι αντίστοιχο του Nstreme, θα έχει όμως σύντομα, απ' τη στιγμή που έχουν NDA με την Atheros μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν (ήδη δίνουν την δυνατότητα για half/quarter length channels και χρήση όλων των καναλιών). Πιστεύω πως αξίζει να το δοκιμάσουμε, το έχω αυτή τη στιγμή να τρέχει στο WRAPάκι μου και τα παιδιά είπαν πως αν θέλουμε μπορούν να μας δώσουν μερικά boards (πουλάνε κα boards, IXP κυρίως -πολύ καλύτερα από routerboard, routάρουν 40Mbit symetric) και Lisences για να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

Μέχρι στιγμής η stable έκδοση περιέχει...

802.1x Extensible Authentication Protocol (EAP)
Access Restrictions
Adhoc
Afterburner
Client Isolation Mode
Client Mode (supports multiple connected clients)
DHCP Forwarder (udhcp (http://udhcp.busybox.net/))
DHCP Server (udhcp (http://udhcp.busybox.net/) or Dnsmasq (http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html))
DNS Forwarder (Dnsmasq (http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html))
Dynamic DNS (DynDNS (http://www.dyndns.com/), easyDNS (http://www.easydns.com/), FreeDNS (http://freedns.afraid.org/), No-IP (http://www.no-ip.com/), TZO (http://www.tzo.com/), ZoneEdit (http://www.zoneedit.com/), custom, and others)
Hotspot Portal (Sputnik Agent (http://www.sputnik.com) ,Chillispot (http://www.chillispot.org/))
IPv6
JFFS2 (JFFS2 (http://sourceware.org/jffs2/))
MMC/SD Card Support (hardware modification required)
NTP
Ntop Remote Statistic
OpenVPN Client & Server (only in -vpn build of the firmware)
Port Triggering
Port Fowarding
PPTP VPN Server & Client
QoS Bandwidth Management
QoS L7 Packet Classifier (l7-filter (http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/))
RFlow
Routing (BIRD (http://bird.network.cz/))
Samba FS Automount
Syslog
Show Status of Wireless Clients and WDS with System Uptime/Processor Utilization
Site Survey
SNMP
SSH server & client (dropbear (http://matt.ucc.asn.au/dropbear/dropbear.html))
Startup, Firewall, and Shutdown scripts (startup script (http://wrt-wiki.bsr-clan.de/index.php?t ... up_Scripts))
Static DHCP
Style (Changeable GUI; v.23)
Supports New Devices (WRT54G V3, V3.1, V4, V5 and WRT54GS V2.1, V3, V4)
Telnet server & client
Transmit Power Adjustment (0-251mW, default is 28mW, 100mW is safe)
UPnP
VLAN
WOL (Wake On Lan) (WOL (http://ahh.sourceforge.net/wol/))
WDS Connection Watchdog
WDS Repeater Mode
Wireless MAC Address Cloning
Wireless MAC Filter
WMM (Wi-Fi MultiMedia QoS)
WPA over WDS
WPA/TKIP with AES
WPA2
Xbox Kaid (Kai Engine (http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/)

και έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## alasondro

το openwrt είναι πολύ καλύτερο,,,,
απλά δεν έχει καλο web interface

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εξαιρετική ευκαιρία.
Το dd-wrt ήταν πάντα η συμπάθειά μου.
Ο νέος μου router, όταν με το καλό στηθεί θα μπορούσε να συμμετέχει σε μια τέτοια δοκιμή. Φυσικά και αυτή τη στιγμή θα υστερούν αλλά αν δουν πόσο θα μας ενδιέφερε μια τέτοια -θα το πω- "συνεργασία" είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχουν τρομερά αποτελέσματα. Αξίζει να τους έχουμε από κοντά και να το κυνηγήσουμε πιστεύω!

----------


## xrg

> το openwrt είναι πολύ καλύτερο,,,,
> απλά δεν έχει καλο web interface


Και τα δύο είναι πολύ καλές δουλειές. Και είναι open source.

Το dd είναι το πιό σταθερό και πλήρες για χρήση σαν προϊόν.
Το openwrt είναι το πιό παραμετρικό και προσιτό για πειραματισμό.
Όμως μεταξύ τους μοιράζονται κώδικα (εκτός από τους "ειδικούς" madwifi που έλεγα). Άρα ο,τι προσφέρουμε στο ένα θα πάει και στο άλλο.

.. ελπίζω να μή διαγραφτεί το topic και σ' αυτό το forum..  ::

----------


## Winner

mick,
έχουν κάνει όντως καλή δουλειά τα παιδιά, το έχω βαλει σε 2-3 linksys που έχουν φίλοι.

Όμως αφού έχουν αρχίσει να το προσανατολίζουν γενικότερα σε routers θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν αρκετά το web interface όσον αφορά τη δομή του.

Πχ αυτή τη στιγμή παρατηρώ πως είναι φτιαγμένο για linksys wrt μιας και από εκεί ξεκίνησε. Παρατηρείς πως τα VLANs, τα interfaces, τα VPNs, κλπ δεν έχουν καλή διαχείριση και εποπτικότητα.
Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα λειτουργούσες έναν router με 5-6 wireless, 2-3 ethernet, 2-3 vpns, 10-20 nats, 30-40 Queues κλπ κλπ στην δομή που το έχουν τώρα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είδες το καινούριο Interface (μετά την 23) ή το παλιό ? Το GUI μου για το DD-WRT θα το φτιάξω, ο BrainSlayer μου έχει πει ότι χρειάζεται να ξέρω και είναι πολύ καλός τύπος για συνεργασία κλπ. Αν γουστάρεις στείλτου ένα mail να τον βοηθίσεις με το Web GUI  ::

----------


## Winner

> Είδες το καινούριο Interface (μετά την 23) ή το παλιό ? Το GUI μου για το DD-WRT θα το φτιάξω, ο BrainSlayer μου έχει πει ότι χρειάζεται να ξέρω και είναι πολύ καλός τύπος για συνεργασία κλπ. Αν γουστάρεις στείλτου ένα mail να τον βοηθίσεις με το Web GUI


Όχι το καινούριο δεν το έχω δει.
Έβγαλαν νομίζω μια beta του v24 στον αέρα σε κάποια φάση, αλλά τώρα δεν την βρίσκω...
Έχεις τίποτα screenshots;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Sure, κάτσε να τραβήξω μερικά, θες κάτι συγκεκριμένο ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάρτε μερικά ακόμα...

----------


## Winner

Το ίδιο μου φαίνεται δυστυχώς...
Πρέπει να αλλάξουν την προσέγγιση νομίζω.
Ότι πχ έχεις πολλά ethernet cards και πολλά wireless cards...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είναι ακόμα στη λογική του embended γι' αυτό, το δουλεύουν όμως, κάνε μερικές προτάσεις στον BrainSlayer αν έχεις όρεξη  ::  Όσο έχω κι εγώ χρόνο κοιτάω να προχωρίσω με το GUI.

----------


## alasondro

συγνώμμη για το πνεύμα αντιλογίας αλλά....
γιατι να μην ασχοληθούμε με το openwrt που είναι 
πολύ ποιο ανοικτό σαν project
έχει φοβερό build σύστημα
υποστησίζει ένα κάρο αρχιτεκτονικές.....
το μειονέκτημα του είναι το web interface.... προς το παρών όμως
γιατί το x-wrt έχει προχωρήσει ήδη αρκετά και σε λίγο καιρό πιστεύω
θα είναι μια χαρά.....

το πρόβλημα είναι όπως είπε και o winner οτι
στηρίζονται γύρω από την λογική οτι έχουμε ένα wan interface
και εκεί θέλει δουλειά από εμάς για να αλλάξουμε το configuration τους
ώστε να τα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας.....

βάζω και εγώ ένα screenshot από openwrt σε wrap με xwrt ενσωματωμένο ...

----------


## simfun

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το webif2 για OpenWrt  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ποιος είπε να μην ασχοληθούμε με το openwrt ? Απλώς το DD-WRT είναι ποιο stable και με περισσότερα features + έχει τον πειραγμένο atheros driver που μας δίνει ένα καλό βήμα για να αντικαταστήσουμε το Mikrotik. Τώρα για το ποιο open σιγά, μια χαρά open είναι το DD-WRT και svn έχει και tarballs και τα πάντα κι έχουν συνεισφέρει πολύ στην κοινότητα με patches κλπ. Όπως σου είπε και ο xrg που βοήθησε για να μπει ο 2.6 στο routerboard μαζί με τον BrainSlayer και τα 2 project είναι opensource και αλληλοβοηθούνται. Έλεος με αυτή τη φαγομάρα, όλοι βοηθάνε στην κοινότητα κανείς δεν περισσεύει, επειδή δηλαδή έκαναν NDA με την Atheros και πρέπει κάπως να τα βγάλουν πέρα δεν είναι open ?

----------


## paravoid

Ναι, επειδή έκαναν NDA με την Atheros δεν είναι τόσο "open".
Ναι, επειδή πουλάνε license για proprietary software και κάνουν distribution binary modules για τον Linux kernel με άδεια που το απαγορεύει, δεν είναι και τόσο άγιοι.
Πειρατεία το λένε αυτό οι commercial vendors.

Όσον αφορά το NDA:
Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στο open HAL έτσι;
Το ξέρεις ότι αν κάποια στιγμή το dadwifi/openHAL μπουν στον πυρήνα (έστω και στο wireless-dev) δεν θα μπορούν να το κάνουν distribute;
Το ξέρεις ότι αν σε κουβέντα σου πουν κάτι για το πως δουλεύει το hardware μπορείς να κάνεις contaminate τον κώδικα του openHAL του οποίου είσαι contributor (αν δεν κάνω λάθος);

Δεν είναι όλα τα NDA κακά. Υπάρχουν και μερικά που σου δίνουν την άδεια να βγάλεις ελεύθερο driver, απλά δεν υπάρχουν για να προστατεύσουν τα internals του hardware.
Το NDA της Atheros όμως έχει αποδειχθεί προ πολλού ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι.

Αν οι τύποι του DD-WRT (φανταστική δουλειά, για WRTs τουλάχιστον) αποφάσισαν να το γυρίσουν πιο πολύ σε business κατάσταση και να γίνουν MikroTik στη θέση του MikroTik, πρόβλημα τους.
Καλή επιχειρηματική κίνηση το NDA -μάλλον- όπως καλές επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις είναι και αυτές της MikroTik.
Πατάνε λίγο μεταξύ νομιμότητας και παρανομίας βέβαια.

Θα προτιμούσα χίλιες φορές να χρησιμοποιούσαν τις γνώσεις τους για να βοηθήσουν τον Βuesch στο bcm43xx/SSB/b44 για να φύγει και το τελευταίο κομμάτι non-free driver από το WRT.
Θα προτιμούσα χίλιες φορές να ξεσκιστούν στο reverse engineering για να κάνουν document το hardware της Atheros.

Προτίμησαν να βγάλουν λεφτά πατώντας επί πτωμάτων, για να μην μιλήσουμε για την ηθική/ιδεολογική πλευρά των πραγμάτων.

Αν θες να το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερο προϊόν, κάντο.
Μην το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερη ιδεολογικά λύση γιατί δεν είναι.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ποιος είπε να μην ασχοληθούμε με το openwrt ? Απλώς το DD-WRT είναι ποιο stable και με περισσότερα features + έχει τον πειραγμένο atheros driver που μας δίνει ένα καλό βήμα για να αντικαταστήσουμε το Mikrotik. Τώρα για το ποιο open σιγά, μια χαρά open είναι το DD-WRT και svn έχει και tarballs και τα πάντα κι έχουν συνεισφέρει πολύ στην κοινότητα με patches κλπ. Όπως σου είπε και ο xrg που βοήθησε για να μπει ο 2.6 στο routerboard μαζί με τον BrainSlayer και τα 2 project είναι opensource και αλληλοβοηθούνται. Έλεος με αυτή τη φαγομάρα, όλοι βοηθάνε στην κοινότητα κανείς δεν περισσεύει, επειδή δηλαδή έκαναν NDA με την Atheros και πρέπει κάπως να τα βγάλουν πέρα δεν είναι open ?


Mick σε βρίσκω πολύ σωστό στις απόψεις σου, φοβάμαι όμως οτι οι σταυροφόροι του open source με το που άκουσαν για NDA γύρισαν σελίδα...
Προσωπικά έχω openwrt σε ένα linksys που παλιότερα ηταν AWMN client και τώρα AP στο σπιτι. Όταν το κατεβασα απο την ταράτσα σκεφτόμουν να βάλω το μαμίσιο firmware ή ddwrt για καλυτερο web if (to web if του openwrt ειναι πολυ απλοικο) μεχρι που ειδα το xwrt/webif2 με το οποίο τελικα κανω τη δουλειά μου μια χαρά χωρις αλλαγή firmware. Μου αρέσει πολύ η αυτοματοποίηση αλα Windows στο webif2 πχ σου εχει καρτελα VPN και σου λέει αν θες VPN πάτα το ΚΟΥΜΠΙ για να μπει το openvpn. Αυτα για κάποιον που δεν ειναι guru ειναι πολύ καλα χαρ/κα.
Αυτό με ενοχλούσε πάντοτε και στην σταυροφορία των Linuxαδων κατα του Mikrotik: Τους ενοχλεί οτι ειναι εμπορικο/κλειστο/κλεμμενο απο το Linux/ δε δουλεύει καλά αλλά δεν βλέπουν την ιδέα που αντιπροσωπεύει: Την οργάνωση όλων των λειτουργιών σε ένα πρακτικό, εύκολο και γιατι όχι όμορφο Interface. Το αν τελικά κάποιοι θα θελαν να βλέπουν το AS Path, να ρυθμίζουν φιλτρα στο BGP κλπ ειναι λεπτομερειες που μπορουν ευκολα να αλλάξουν.

Θυμάμαι οταν έλεγες σε ενα καφε στους αμπελόκηπους για το Web IF που έφτιαχνες και μου ειχε φανει πραγματικά πολύ καλή ιδέα. καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## xrg

Να επαναλάβω τη θέση μου, όπως τη λέω εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου:
1. ο bs είναι πολύ ωραίος τύπος (κι ας φαίνεται λίγο φρικιό). Μας έχει δείξει ότι πιστεύει στο open source, κι ας βγάζει και κάποια λεφτά. Η δική του συμπεριφορά, μέχρι τώρα με βρίσκει σύμφωνο, ας μήν κολλάμε και πολύ με λογικές RMS.
2. είναι ντροπή για το awmn να μήν έχει παραπάνω συνεισφορά σε αυτά ή αντίστοιχα projects. Είναι παραπάνω ντροπή ακόμα να κάνουμε beta testing το μπρίκι (χωρίς αντάλλαγμα μάλιστα) και να ξοδεύουμε τόσες ώρες να το αναλύουμε και να το υποστηρίζουμε.
3. δεν είπα ποτέ να βοηθήσουμε το dd απευθείας. Ναί, καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει καποιους μυστήριους όρους. Όμως, άν βοηθήσουμε το διπλανό του project (τώρα το openwrt) ο κώδικας θα πάει και στο dd, πράγμα θεμιτό.
4. το dd (και με όποιον κώδικα συνεισφέρουμε) είναι το "έτοιμο προϊόν" που απαντάει σε όσους λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει. 
5. mick πρόσεχε, έχει και λίγο δίκιο ο paravoid. Μήν γράφεις κώδικα όπου νά 'ναι..
6. αν σε κάποια περίπτωση θέλουμε τα δικά μας, winner, με τέτοια projects παίρνουμε και μία κονσόλα και τα φτιάχνουμε. Είναι δίκαια η λογική.

.. πιστεύω ότι είναι εύκολο λοιπόν να βγούμε όλοι κερδισμένοι από αυτήν την υπόθεση. Να αποδείξουμε και στους άλλους ότι δεν είμαστε leechers αλλά μάγκες developers.

----------


## papashark

@!$)$#!$(#@$!#@

ΟpenWrt ή DDwrt ?

To πρώτο είναι πιο open, το άλλο έχει πιο cool guys, το άλλο έχει nda, τι έχει nda ? Φτου κακά... Ναι αλλά έχει WMM/ABS/Injection, ναι αλλά δεν τα έχει μέσα στον πυρήνα αλλά στο ψυγείο...


Στο τέλος μικρομπρίκι μας βλέπω να ξαναβάζουμε...  ::  


Virtual APs/ Multiple SSIDs δεν είδα να έχει...  ::

----------


## paravoid

xrg, μαζί σου 1000%.
Είμαι λίγο απαισιόδοξος (ίσως ρεαλιστής...) για το κατά πόσο είναι κάτι τέτοιο εφικτό με την παρούσα σύνθεση ατόμων αλλά πραγματικά θα χαιρόμουν να το δω να προχωράει.
Ίσως κάτι τέτοιο να με έφερνε πίσω σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
Καλή τύχη, με όλη μου την καρδιά!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μεταξύ του Mikrotik και του DD-WRT για το AWMN τι θα πρότεινες ? Απ' τη στιγμή που εδώ μέσα χωρίς Nstreme δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν ? Καλύτερα ένα project χάλια με παλιό πυρήνα κλπ ή ένα πολύ πιο open που μόνο όταν έρχεται πακέτο με τον πειραγμένο madwifi και το sputnik και ΜΟΝΟ τότε θέλει license ?

Ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν έχουν βοηθήσει τον Michael (που ήταν κι αυτός στο OSDL meeting, όπως και ο Johanes), ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν έχουν κάνει submit patches στον MadWiFi ? Τεσπα, το DD-WRT δεν είναι μόνο το non-free κομμάτι, γιατί παραβλέπεις το opensource ? Είναι καλή λύση μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Virtual APs/ Multiple SSIDs δεν είδα να έχει...


Έχει και πολλά  ::  έχει πειράξει την BSSID mask όπως κάνει και ο MadWiFi μόνο που έχει βάλει λίγα παραπάνω bits της mask μεταβλητά.

----------


## papashark

> Μεταξύ του Mikrotik και του DD-WRT για το AWMN τι θα πρότεινες ? Απ' τη στιγμή που εδώ μέσα χωρίς Nstreme δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν ? Καλύτερα ένα project χάλια με παλιό πυρήνα κλπ ή ένα πολύ πιο open που μόνο όταν έρχεται πακέτο με τον πειραγμένο madwifi και το sputnik και ΜΟΝΟ τότε θέλει license ?
> 
> Ποιός σου είπε ότι δεν έχουν βοηθήσει τον Michael (που ήταν κι αυτός στο OSDL meeting, όπως και ο Johanes), ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν έχουν κάνει submit patches στον MadWiFi ? Τεσπα, το DD-WRT δεν είναι μόνο το non-free κομμάτι, γιατί παραβλέπεις το opensource ? Είναι καλή λύση μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε.


Mick, awmn=500 BB κομβούχοι, όπου το 50% και παραπάνω δεν ξέρουν πού τους πάνε τα τέσσερα (και εγώ μέσα), ανάγκη εδώ είναι το ευκολότερο distro....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έλα ρε Πάνο ποιό εύκολο είναι να στήσετε ένα Linuxάκι παρά να κάνετε hackιές στο Mikrotik. Την quagga πάντως με κονσόλα τη ρυθμίζετε  :: 

Τεσπα έχετε δίκιο για το HAL, ο bs δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να συνεισφέρει καθόλου σε αυτό, το ξεκαθαρίσαμε και οι δυο, του είπα να μην αγγίξει το OpenHAL και μου είπε πως έχει αφήσει μερικά παραθυράκια στο δικό του binary HAL για να κάνει καλύτερο debuging (δεν του το απαγορεύει αυτό το NDA) κι αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει, κατά τα άλλα ποιο πολύ μιλήσαμε για το GUI και το όλο στήσημο (έχει κάνει κάτι ωραία καλούδια για το SNMP) παρά για το HAL, θα σας πω και την όλη συζήτηση για το regulatory control που κάναμε και δεν είναι καθόλου απλή υπόθεση ακόμα και για τους απόλυτους υποστηρικτές της GPL όπως εγώ. Είχαμε σχεδόν flame με κάτι τύπους της Intel κι έναν της Broadcom (όπου παρεμπιπτόντως έχει βάλει στον binary driver της κομμάτια από τα wex, ο bs το έχει βρει, το έδειξε στον τύπο της Broadcom κι εκείνος έκανε τουμπεκί). Έχουμε βάλει κάτω με τον Luis το κανονικό HAL που δίνει η Atheros και κάνουμε εκεί reverse engineering, ο Luis θα πάρει ένα ppc και θα δουλέψουμε εκει πάνω, απ' τη στιγμή που έχουμε ότι θέλουμε στα χέρια μας δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπλεχτεί ο bs.

Ωστόσο συζητήσαμε με τον bs να δώσει το binary HAL του στον MadWiFi (μπορεί να κάνει redistribute το binary HAL του σύμφωνα με την lisence που έχει και το τωρινό HAL, τον αφήνει και το NDA) γιατί η Atheros μας έχει παρατήσει και ενώ έχει βάλει MIMO support δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμα release.

Γεγονός είναι ότι ο Sam έχει σταματήσει να δουλεύει για την Atheros και η Atheros σιγά σιγά πετάει εκτός HAL κομμάτια του κώδικα που δεν μπορεί να συντηρίσει, ήδη έβγαλε το radar detection (το οποίο δεν δούλεψε ποτέ και το έκρυβαν επιμελώς).

Θα σας τα πω κι από κοντά τα πράγματα είναι ποιο περίπλοκα απ' ότι φαίνεται...

----------


## papashark

> Έλα ρε Πάνο ποιό εύκολο είναι να στήσετε ένα Linuxάκι παρά να κάνετε hackιές στο Mikrotik. Την quagga πάντως με κονσόλα τη ρυθμίζετε


Γι' αυτό μάλιστα έγιναν πάρα πολλά λάθη στις ρυθμίσεις της quagga, και από 30 κόμβους που είναι/ήταν στο confederation, ζήτημα είναι να τις συνέφεραν 5-6 άτομα......

Το 75% των κατόχων ΜΤ δεν έχουν βάλει quagga, τράβα να δεις και το σχετικό Poll, όπου ψηφίζουν όσοι ασχολούνται έστω και λίγο με το φόρουμ, όσοι δεν ασχολούνται, δεν το έχουν μάθει καν.

Οταν θα πάψεις να σκέφτεσε στεγνά ως τεχνικός, και αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσε διοικητικά ως Manager, το ξανασυζητάμε.....

----------


## Ifaistos

> Μεταξύ του Mikrotik και του DD-WRT για το AWMN τι θα πρότεινες ? Απ' τη στιγμή που εδώ μέσα χωρίς Nstreme δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν ?


Από όσο έχω καταλάβει το nstreme έρχεται να καλύψει τα μπαζό-link τις περισσότερες φορές για να δείχνουν μικρό latency και να "κρατιώνται" τα προσχήματα...
Άμα ακούς (και βλέπεις  ::  ) link στα 18Μbit με τσίτα ισχύ 25db, σημαίνει ότι ή αυτός/αυτοί που τα βγάζουν είναι τελείως (μα τελείως) άσχετοι, (οπότε mtik ή dd-wrt ή ότι άλλο θέλεις θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα copy-paste στις ρυθμίσεις) ή απλά αδιαφορούν για τα πάντα (εκτός από το να λένε ότι έχουν Χ ή ΧΧ links) οπότε μια από τα ίδια...

Αλλά για να μην αδικούμε και κόσμο, η συντήρηση ενός κόμβου απαιτεί γνώσεις από πολλά και διαφορετικά αντικείμενα (rf/routing/fw/ Κλπ κλπ) οπότε ότι μπορεί να κάνει τη ζωή κάποιου ευκολότερη σε αυτό θα καταλήξει...με αποτέλεσμα το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κόμβων (και των κομβούχων βασικά) να έχουν πλέον "μαύρα μεσάνυχτα" για το τι και πως το κάνει ο router τους...

Πάντως το "βίτσιο" ,όπως έγραψα και νωρίτερα, του να βάλεις mtik και να του περνάς πακέτα που για να δουλέψουν θα θέλουν cli δεν έχω καταλάβει από ποια "ανάγκη" προέρχεται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## [email protected]

> Από όσο έχω καταλάβει το nstreme έρχεται να καλύψει τα μπαζό-link τις περισσότερες φορές για να δείχνουν μικρό latency και να "κρατιώνται" τα προσχήματα...
> Άμα ακούς (και βλέπεις  ) link στα 18Μbit με τσίτα ισχύ 25db, σημαίνει ότι ή αυτός/αυτοί που τα βγάζουν είναι τελείως (μα τελείως) άσχετοι, (οπότε mtik ή dd-wrt ή ότι άλλο θέλεις θα πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα copy-paste στις ρυθμίσεις) ή απλά αδιαφορούν για τα πάντα (εκτός από το να λένε ότι έχουν Χ ή ΧΧ links) οπότε μια από τα ίδια...


Επειδή το nstreme εχει ουκ ολιγες φορες γινει αντικειμενο διαμαχης, ερωτώ μια πολύ απλή ερώτηση που θελει μια πολύ απλή απάντηση: Σε ενα καλο και καλορυθμισμενο link (έως 2km, 0db ισχύ, 80aria τουλαχιστον πιατα, καλη στοχευση, καλώδια κλπ) το nstreme κανει διαφορά στο πραγματικο διαθέσιμο bandwidth? ΝΑΙ η ΟΧΙ;
To max που έχω δει με madwifi ειναι 32-33 Mbps, οι Mtikαδες με nstreme μιλουν για 38Mbps. Τα νούμερα αυτα ειναι έγκυρα;
Το ξερω οτι ειναι proprietary, το ξερω οτι τρωει πολύ CPU ακομα και χωρις traffic, το ξερω οτι τα links στο AWMN δεν σηκωνουν τοση κινηση. Ρωτάω ομως απο καθαρα τεχνικής απόψεως αν τελικά το nstreme αποτελει πραγματικό πλεονέκτημα του mikrotik.




> Πάντως το "βίτσιο" ,όπως έγραψα και νωρίτερα, του να βάλεις mtik και να του περνάς πακέτα που για να δουλέψουν θα θέλουν cli δεν έχω καταλάβει από ποια "ανάγκη" προέρχεται


Αν η απαντηση στην παραπανω ερωτηση που έθεσα ειναι ΝΑΙ τοτε ηδη εχεις μια "ανάγκη". Επιπλέον το Mikrotik προυπήρχε της quagga σε πολλούς κόμβους στο awmn, οποτε ειναι σιγουρα ευκολοτερο να περάσεις quagga στο mikrotik με 4-5 βηματα απο ενα howto παρα να ξεκινησεις απο την αρχη στο linux. 

Εννοείται βεβαια οτι αν καποιος αποφασισει να ασχοληθει με Linux αντι για Mikrotik θα κερδίσει περισσοτερες γνωσεις. Το θεμα πλεον ομως ειναι η στρατηγικη-προσανατολισμος του δικτύου, και όχι η αμεση λειτουργια του.

ΥΓ1: Αν στην επομενη έκδοση η Mtik βαλει επισημα quagga με σωστο Interface, timers κλπ τι θα έχουν πλεον να λένε οι Linuxoπατέρες για το Mtik?

ΥΓ2:Στον router μου τρέχει slckware!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και πίστεψέ με φταίει και σε μεγάλο βαθμό το FCC. Θα σας τα γράψω αναλυτικά σε κάποια φάση πάντως για να πάρετε μια εικόνα κανένας vendor που δεν κάνει implement το regulatory control στην κάρτα (firmware) δεν πρόκειται να φτιάξει ή να στηρίξει open source driver. Ακόμα και η Intel που είναι πολύ Ο.Κ. σε τέτοια θέματα θα έχει έναν binary daemon να τρέχει στο userspace που θα γράφει χύμα καταχωρητές κλπ. Είναι δράμα η κατάσταση, μόνο reverse engineered drivers και drivers για κάρτες που κάνουν implement το regulatory control στο firmware θα δούμε στον πυρήνα. Αυτό το ξεκαθάρισαν όλοι οι vendors ! Δεν φταίνει μόνο αυτοί (που δεν βάζουν το regulatory control στην κάρτα, να σκάσουν δηλαδή χρήμματα στο hardware) αλλά και το FCC που δεν ξέρει τι θέλει και δεν είναι καθόλου σαφές. Για να καταλάβετε αν το FCC πιάσει κάποιον με reverse engineered driver να εκπέμπει παράνομα θα χτυπίσει τον vendor ή αυτόν που έκανε την πιστοποίηση δηλαδή τον OEM.

Ξέρεις γιατί οι CM6 δεν έχουν πιστοποίηση CE ? Για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν έχουν πιστοποίηση και οι καινούριες intel pci-e (δες photo). Γιατί οι vendors δεν θέλουν να έχουν καμία σχέση με πιστοποίηση, να βρούν τον μπελά τους κλπ, δεν πουλάνε τις κάρτες σε χρήστες αλλά σε OEMS όπως στην Dell κλπ και η πιστοποίηση γίνεται για το όλο σύνολο κάρτα + κεραία από τον OEM. Αν το FCC πιάσει κάποιον λοιπόν να εκπέμπει παράνομα θα την πληρώσει ο OEM και θα αναγκαστεί αυτός να αποσύρει το προϊόν του και όχι ο vendor. Παιδιά είναι πολύ περίπλοκο, είχαμε εκεί μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ συζήτηση και πολύ έντονη. Καταλήξαμε ότι ή το HAL μοντέλο ή το μοντέλο του binary daemon που ακολουθεί η intel (είναι ποιό νόμιμο κλπ αλλά εξακολουθεί να είναι binary) είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μπούν στον πυρήνα οπότε από εκεί και πέρα μας νοιάζει ότι υπάρχει να δουλεύει σωστά και καλά. Μην βιάζεστε να κρίνετε, κι εγώ βιάστικα κι έριξα και αρκετό χώσιμο αλλά οι vendors και πόσο μάλλον οι προγραμματιστές τους, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα ακόμα κι αν το θέλουν.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Mick Flemm

To calibration τουλάχιστον για τις atheros γίνεται απ' το Hardware κι απ' όσο ξέρω ότι θέλουν να κρύψουν οι εταιρίες το κρύβουν στο Hardware ή το firmware, όχι στον driver. Όσο για τις πατέντες, τα chips διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ μεταξύ τους που είναι δύσκολο να καταπατήσει η μια εταιρία πατέντα της άλλης, αν ήταν έτσι κανένας δεν θα έβγαζε open source drivers. Η broadcom έχει ένα περίπλοκο state machine και firmware on load, η intel έχει τελείως διαφορετική λογική κλπ. Κι εγώ με τους προγραμματιστές τους μίλησα, δεν νομίζω να μου είπαν ανακρίβειες, ειδικά αυτός της Intel ήταν πολύ εντάξει, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει στην LKML κλπ. Όσο για το κομμάτι του driver (πατέντες στο λογισμικό δηλαδή) δεν παίζει να έχει πατέντες γιατί βασίζεται σε GPL πράγματα που υπάρχουν ήδη στον πυρήνα όπως το d80211 stack που φτιάχνεται τώρα.

Trust me η FCC τα έχει κάνει μπάχαλο και καμία εταιρία δεν ρισκάρει, φταίνε βέβαια και οι εταιρίες που αντί να φτιάξουν σοβαρές κάρτες που κάνουν regulatory control στο hardware κλπ και να σκάσουν φράγκα, βολεύονται με την εύκολη λύση και προσπαθούν να τα μαζέψουν στον driver. Οι εταιρίες είναι που παρανομούν ήδη καθότι τα specs λένε ότι και το regulatory control και το radar control πρέπει να είναι απαραβίαστα και αρα μόνο στο hardware, προσπαθούν με τα binary blobs να κρύψουν την παρανομία τους. Έλεγα στους τύπους της intel ότι αμα θέλουν να είναι νόμιμοι πρέπει να βάλουν ένα regulator κλπ για να μετράνε πόσο μεγάλη κεραία έχει βάλει ο άλλος στην κάρτα κλπ και μου είπαν πως εδώ οι εταιρίες μετράνε τα kbytes EEPROM που θα βάλουν στην κάρτα και τσιγκουνεύονται τα πάντα, αν μπορούν να κρυφτούν σιγά μην δώσουν λεφτά για σωστό regulatory control, αφήνουν τους προγραμματιστές να βγάλουν το φίδι απ' την τρύπα. Γι' αυτό τρέχουμε, καταντήσαμε σε meeting τεχνικού περιεχομένου να κάνουμε τους δικηγόρους (ευτυχώς που είχαμε κι έναν δικηγόρο απ' το SFLC και την παλέψαμε).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εσύ αν ήσουν εταιρία θα ρίσκαρες να σου επιβάλουν να αποσύρεις τα προϊόντα σου από την αγορά ? Σκέψου λίγο και τον ανταγωνισμό που υπάρχει, η μια εταιρία φοβάται μην την καρφώσει η άλλη. Άλλο που δεν θέλει πχ. η broadcom να βγάλει την Atheros απ' την αγορά, αρκεί να πάρει μια atheros με το OpenHAL και να πάει στο FCC, δεν το κάνει γιατί και η ίδια έχει κάνει τη λαδιά της, υπάρχει μια omerta μεταξύ τους. Στις USA υπάρχει η μεγαλύτερη αγορά, άσε που οι περισσότερες εταιρίες έχουν εκεί την έδρα τους κλπ, γι' αυτό και η FCC είναι το θέμα μας.

Για να πάρεις μια γεύση δες στη photo μια καινούρια Atheros MIMO που δεν κυκλοφορεί public, βλέπεις πουθενά πιστοποίηση ? Ξέρουν τι κάνουν, βγάζουν τις ευθύνες από πάνω τους. Γιατί νομίζεις ότι γενικώς δεν πωλούνται wi-fi κάρτες μόνες τους στην αγορά, δες πόσες κάρτες υπάρχουν που δεν θα τις βρεις ποτέ μόνες τους, μόνο πακέτο με κάποιο laptop. Οι Dlink πχ oi pcmcia δεν πιστοποιούνται ούτε απ' την Atheros ούτε απ' την Dlink. Από άλλο πιστοποιούνται, όπως και οι wistron  ::  Νομίζεις ότι δεν έχουν τον εξοπλισμό να τις πιστοποιήσουν οι ίδιοι ?

----------


## [email protected]

Μήπως η πιστοποίηση ειναι και θεμα κόστους περα απο αποποίηση ευθυνών;
Αν η καρτα ειναι πιστοποιημενη, ο κατασκευαστης του laptop πρέπει να κανει εκ νέου πιστοποίηση του κεραιοσυστηματος (καρτα-κεραια); Αν ναι τοτε η πιστοποίηση της καρτας ανεξάρτητα δεν εχει νοημα και ειναι χαμενα λεφτα

----------


## acoul

η ιδέα είναι να υλοποιηθεί μια ομάδα που πέρα από την θεωριτική ανάλυση, να κάνει σχετικά workshops, fests και να υλοποιεί και προωθεί λύσεις για το AWMN βασισμένες σε openwrt. Είναι ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που καλό θα ήταν να μπει στην ατζέντα του νέου Δ.Σ. ... ο βιγκορ για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να ηγηθεί μιας τέτοιας ομάδας ...

----------


## Vigor

Στις πόσες χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σου είπαν να αλλάξεις μοτέρ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Στις πόσες χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σου είπαν να αλλάξεις μοτέρ?


θα έπρεπε εδώ και καιρό αλλά δεν υπάρχει ρευστό, και τα επιδοτούμενα έχουν παγώσει λόγω κοινοτικής οδηγίας ngia για αποκλειστική χρήση MikroTik και όχι ZooZooNet OS, πείνες αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω ... open σορς και ξερό ψωμί !! δεν υπάρχει μία (1) ούτε για γραβάτα - pigtail ήθελα να πω, και η Sato, από τον καιρό υψηλό στέλεχος και άλλα ωραία, πόσο να αντέξει ακόμα ...

----------


## sotirisk

> Ναι, επειδή έκαναν NDA με την Atheros δεν είναι τόσο "open".
> Ναι, επειδή πουλάνε license για proprietary software και κάνουν distribution binary modules για τον Linux kernel με άδεια που το απαγορεύει, δεν είναι και τόσο άγιοι.
> Πειρατεία το λένε αυτό οι commercial vendors.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το NDA:
> Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στο open HAL έτσι;
> Το ξέρεις ότι αν κάποια στιγμή το dadwifi/openHAL μπουν στον πυρήνα (έστω και στο wireless-dev) δεν θα μπορούν να το κάνουν distribute;
> Το ξέρεις ότι αν σε κουβέντα σου πουν κάτι για το πως δουλεύει το hardware μπορείς να κάνεις contaminate τον κώδικα του openHAL του οποίου είσαι contributor (αν δεν κάνω λάθος);
> 
> ...


+++

Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι αν θέλω να το περάσω στο linux-άκι μου και να έχω τον binary -nda- driver ώστε να κερδίσω σε επιδόσεις από το υπάρχον setup, θα πρέπει πέραν του να δώσω 30 ευρώ, να δώσουν και οι γείτονές μου με linux από άλλα τόσα, με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα (διότι δεν είναι τεσταρισμένο σαν το mikrotik).

Αν είναι να πάμε σε closed source λύση driver, nda και τα σχετικά, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να χαλάσεις τη βάση χρηστών του mikrotik (που δεν θα τα καταφέρεις κιόλας, γιατί άλλο το ultra l33t winbox κι άλλο το web interface). 

Σαν εναλλακτική πάντως δείχνει πολλά υποσχόμενη, στην free εκδοχή της.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Μήπως η πιστοποίηση ειναι και θεμα κόστους περα απο αποποίηση ευθυνών;
> Αν η καρτα ειναι πιστοποιημενη, ο κατασκευαστης του laptop πρέπει να κανει εκ νέου πιστοποίηση του κεραιοσυστηματος (καρτα-κεραια); Αν ναι τοτε η πιστοποίηση της καρτας ανεξάρτητα δεν εχει νοημα και ειναι χαμενα λεφτα


Αρκετοί OEMS αναγκάζονται να κάνουν εκ νέου πιστοποίηση ακόμα και όταν ο driver αλλάζει ριζικά. Η Dell για παράδειγμα δίνει 3-4 drivers, ένας για κάθε regulatory domain.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Ναι, επειδή έκαναν NDA με την Atheros δεν είναι τόσο "open".
> Ναι, επειδή πουλάνε license για proprietary software και κάνουν distribution binary modules για τον Linux kernel με άδεια που το απαγορεύει, δεν είναι και τόσο άγιοι.
> Πειρατεία το λένε αυτό οι commercial vendors.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το NDA:
> Το ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στο open HAL έτσι;
> Το ξέρεις ότι αν κάποια στιγμή το dadwifi/openHAL μπουν στον πυρήνα (έστω και στο wireless-dev) δεν θα μπορούν να το κάνουν distribute;
> ...


Δηλαδή το ότι έχει καλύτερο πυρήνα, είναι όλο εκτός απ' τον driver open source, πάει πολύ καλύτερα κλπ, τα παραβλέπεις ? Δεν είναι λόγοι για να πετάξει κάποιος το Mikrotik και να βάλει αυτό ?

Ρε παιδιά καθίστε λίγο γιατί το έχετε παρεξηγήσει το πράγμα... Κι εγώ είμαι 100% GPL, γι' αυτό κάνω και ότι κάνω με το OpenHAL κλπ (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως καλοί μου linuxάδες δεν έχει τεστάρει κανείς σας). Το θέμα είναι ότι ΑΥΡΙΟ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ξαφνικά απ' το πουθενά μια open source λύση για να πετάξει ο κόσμος το Mikrotik. Μπορούμε όμως ΑΥΡΙΟ να έχουμε αυτή την μισο-open source λύση για να ανοίξει λίγο ο δρόμος προς τα εκεί. Τι το περίεργο βλέπετε σε αυτό ? Έχετε κολήσει στο NDA και ξεχνάτε τα υπόλοιπα, έχει διαφορές απ' το openwrt, δεν έχει scriptάκια αλλά c daemon κλπ, έχουν κάνει ΠΟΛΥ καλή δουλειά λέμε και όλη αυτή η δουλειά είναι opensource και κρίμα να πάει χαμένη. Μπορούμε αύριο να βάλουμε openwrt ? χωρίς "nstreme" κλπ ? Ο.Κ. then κάντε το εγώ μια λύση είπα που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι άμεσα υλοποιήσημη. Δεν είναι τόσο ιδεολογικό το θέμα (γιατί καλή η ιδεολογία αλλά πρέπει να συνοδεύεται κι από άλλα πράγματα) αλλά πρακτικό. Ποιότητα θέλουμε στο δίκτυο και ποιότητα με 2.4 πυρήνα και τις χαζομάρες της Mikrotik δεν έχουμε.

----------


## paravoid

> Ποιότητα θέλουμε στο δίκτυο και ποιότητα με 2.4 πυρήνα και τις χαζομάρες της Mikrotik δεν έχουμε.


Επειδή το χεις πετάξει 3-4 φορές μέχρι τώρα...
τι σε πειράζει που έχει 2.4 πυρήνα;
τι σε _νοιάζει_ τι πυρήνα τρέχουν οι routers, εφόσον αυτός δουλεύει και δεν είναι κεφαλογραβιέρα;
Χάνει το δίκτυο σε ποιότητα επειδή οι routers έχουν Linux kernel 2.4...;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Ποιότητα θέλουμε στο δίκτυο και ποιότητα με 2.4 πυρήνα και τις χαζομάρες της Mikrotik δεν έχουμε.
> 
> 
> Επειδή το χεις πετάξει 3-4 φορές μέχρι τώρα...
> *τι σε πειράζει που έχει 2.4 πυρήνα;*
> τι σε _νοιάζει_ τι πυρήνα τρέχουν οι routers, εφόσον αυτός δουλεύει και δεν είναι κεφαλογραβιέρα;
> Χάνει το δίκτυο σε ποιότητα επειδή οι routers έχουν Linux kernel 2.4...;


πωπω, ήθελα να το ρωτήσω εγώ αυτό, αλλά ντρεπόμουν μην με πάρουν με τις ντομάτες.

Ηθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο τραγικό είναι που το ΜΤ έχει παλιο πυρήνα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

netpoll ? DMA ? NPTL ? μη τρελαθούμε έγιναν σοβαρές αλλαγές σε όλα τα επίπεδα στον 2.6 προς το καλύτερο. Ο κώδικας καθάρισε κλπ, αν θέλετε κάτι "χειροπιαστό" δείτε και κάνα benchmark...

http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

http://www.infoworld.com/infoworld/arti ... nux_1.html

Για να μην αναφέρω τις αλλαγές που έγιναν από τότε σε netfilter κλπ...

----------


## paravoid

> netpoll ? DMA ? μη τρελαθούμε έγιναν σοβαρές αλλαγές σε όλα τα επίπεδα στον 2.6 προς το καλύτερο. Ο κώδικας καθάρισε κλπ, αν θέλετε κάτι "χειροπιαστό" δείτε και κάνα benchmark....


Ψιτ, χελόου, ξαναδιάβασε.
Δεν έκανα καμμία τεχνική σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο σειρών.
Τρέχω 2.6 από τον 2.6.0 και δεν έχω πάει ποτέ πίσω (ΟΚ, μόνο σε ένα sparc που δεν έπαιζε 2.6 τότε).

Αλλά δεν μου είπες πως επηρρεάζεται η *ποιότητα του δικτύου* με το να έχεις πυρήνες 2.4 στους routers.
Το "καθάρισε ο κώδικας" δεν μας αφορά ιδιαίτερα, δεν νομίζεις;
Το μόνο που σε νοιάζει είναι το stability και ο 2.4 δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα εκεί (για να μην πω πως έχει και προτερήματα σε αυτόν τον τομέα).
Το performance πάλι, δεν νομίζω να σε ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Δεν νομίζω πως έχει ουσιαστικές διαφορές σε low-bandwidth links (όπως είναι τα wireless).

Έχει χίλια καλά, κανένα όμως δεν σε αφορά σε μια τόσο embedded λύση, ειδικά δε σε big scale.
Δεδομένου δε ότι ανέφερες πιο πριν το "να είστε πρακτικοί, μην είστε ιδεολόγοι", ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις την πρακτικότητα του ζητήματος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν σε πιάνω, λες ότι ο πυρήνας είναι ποιο ποιοτικός αλλά αυτό δεν επηρεάζει την ποιότητα του δικτύου ? Έχει σαφώς καλύτερο performance συνολικά απ' τον 2.4, μην πιάνεις μόνο το networking κομμάτι.

Με ρώτησες τι με νοιάζει και σου απάντησα γιατί με νοιάζει, γιατί είναι σαφώς καλύτερος και το benchmark (το οποίο δεν διάβασες) δεν έχει γίνει σε gigabit speed δίκτυα, σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες έχει γίνει και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχει να routάρει τόσο πράγμα όπως έχουμε εμείς. Μου λες ότι ένας κόμβος με 4 ifs κλπ δεν θα δει σοβαρή διαφορά με τον 2.6 ???? Ένας με 10 - 13 Ifs ???

Αυτό δεν επηρεάζει την ποιότητα του δικτύου ?

Θέλεις να πετάς μπηχτές περί ιδεολογίας, δεν είπα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ να μην είστε ιδεολόγοι Φαίδωνα και σταμάτα να βάζεις λόγια στο στώμα μου ! Δεν έχω όρεξη για flame έχω ποιο σημαντικά πράγματα να κάνω. Το ποιος είναι ιδεολόγος κλπ φαίνεται απ' τη δράση του και όχι με το να το παίζει κάπως. Τα μεγάλα λόγια είναι εύκολα.

----------


## papashark

> ... Μου λες ότι ένας κόμβος με 4 ifs κλπ δεν θα δει σοβαρή διαφορά με τον 2.6 ???? Ένας με 10 - 13 Ifs ???


Aμα βάλεις 10-13 ifs σε ένα PC έχεις άλλα σοβαρότερο προβλήματα...

μέχρι 8 και πολλά είναι...

----------


## xrg

> τι σε πειράζει που έχει 2.4 πυρήνα;


Κι όμως, οι διαφορές του 2.6 μας φωτογραφίζουν:

ο 2.6 σχεδιάστηκε ώστε να έχει ακόμα πιό ασύγχρονη/παράλληλη λογική, έτσι ώστε τα system calls να μπορούν να τρέχουν μαζί και με λιγότερο overhead. Αυτό, πρακτικά, σημαίνει βελτιωμένη απόδοση όταν το σύστημα χρησιμοποιεί πόρους όπως ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ, δίσκους κλπ. Επίσης, ενσωματώθηκαν στον 2.6 όλα εκείνα που έκαναν τα EMBEDDED να τρέχουν linux, π.χ. λιγότερα features, διαφορετική διαχείριση μνήμης, πιό ευέλικτο pci κλπ.
Ένα linux router, ουσιαστικά, δουλεύει κατά κύριο λόγο σε kernelspace, ενώ οι userspace εφαρμογές απλά 'διαχειρίζονται' το σύστημα (όπως π.χ. η quagga που ανανεώνει το routing table, ενώ το bandwidth περνάει όλο από τον πυρήνα).

Μή νομίζετε βέβαια ότι ένα σύστημα γίνεται εύκολα 50% γρηγορότερο. Αντίθετα, για έναν τόσο καλό πυρήνα όπως του linux, θα είναι κατόρθωμα να ξεζουμίσει κανείς 5% ακόμα καλύτερη απόδοση. Μετά, μαθηματικά, δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## paravoid

> ο 2.6 σχεδιάστηκε ώστε να έχει ακόμα πιό ασύγχρονη/παράλληλη λογική, έτσι ώστε τα system calls να μπορούν να τρέχουν μαζί και με λιγότερο overhead. Αυτό, πρακτικά, σημαίνει βελτιωμένη απόδοση όταν το σύστημα χρησιμοποιεί πόρους όπως ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ, δίσκους κλπ. Επίσης, ενσωματώθηκαν στον 2.6 όλα εκείνα που έκαναν τα EMBEDDED να τρέχουν linux, π.χ. λιγότερα features, διαφορετική διαχείριση μνήμης, πιό ευέλικτο pci κλπ.
> Ένα linux router, ουσιαστικά, δουλεύει κατά κύριο λόγο σε kernelspace, ενώ οι userspace εφαρμογές απλά 'διαχειρίζονται' το σύστημα (όπως π.χ. η quagga που ανανεώνει το routing table, ενώ το bandwidth περνάει όλο από τον πυρήνα).


Όπως σωστά λες, ένας Linux router τρέχει κατά κύριο λόγο σε kernel space. Οπότε το overhead των system calls δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία  :: 
Επίσης, δεν έχουν ενσωματωθεί "όλα εκείνα που έκαναν τα EMBEDDED να τρέχουν linux". Τα embedded συνήθως είναι καρά-patchαρισμένα με patchsets α λα linux-tiny και συνήθως είναι stuck σε μια έκδοση στην οποία έγιναν develop, εξ ου και 2.4.
Τέλος πάντων, φιλολογική συζήτηση, το MikroTik δεν είναι ακριβώς embedded. Τρέχει σε κανονικά PCs με high-end επεξεργαστές, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα περιορισμένο περιβάλλον σε resources.

Δεν διαφωνώ πως ο 2.6 είναι καλύτερος σε χίλια-δύο πράγματα. Είμαι μάλιστα από τους ανθρώπους που τους αρέσει καλύτερα το τρέχον μοντέλο σε σχέση με το παλιότερο even-odd.
Ποτέ δεν είπα πως ο 2.4 είναι καλύτερος (για το πιο "σταθερός" μπορούμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα βέβαια...).




> Μή νομίζετε βέβαια ότι ένα σύστημα γίνεται εύκολα 50% γρηγορότερο. Αντίθετα, για έναν τόσο καλό πυρήνα όπως του linux, θα είναι κατόρθωμα να ξεζουμίσει κανείς 5% ακόμα καλύτερη απόδοση. Μετά, μαθηματικά, δεν βγαίνει.


Ακριβώς.

Απλά δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα το γεγονός ότι η πλειονότητα των routers στο δίκτυο είναι βασισμένη σε Linux 2.4.
Κανένα, μα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ναι, ΟΚ, μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε μερικά CPU cycles σε περιπτώσεις με μπόλικο bandwidth. Αλλά that's it. Σιγά τα ωά.

----------


## xrg

> Όπως σωστά λες, ένας Linux router τρέχει κατά κύριο λόγο σε kernel space. Οπότε το overhead των system calls δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία 
> Επίσης, δεν έχουν ενσωματωθεί "όλα εκείνα που έκαναν τα EMBEDDED να τρέχουν linux". Τα embedded συνήθως είναι καρά-patchαρισμένα με patchsets α λα linux-tiny και συνήθως είναι stuck σε μια έκδοση στην οποία έγιναν develop, εξ ου και 2.4.


Ώπα, δεν κατάλαβες: ο 2.6 φροντίζει ώστε τα system calls να παίζουν καλύτερα *μεταξύ τους*. Δηλ άν έχεις 2 κάρτες δικτύου  ::  να πετυχαίνουν μεγαλύτερο bandwidth όταν παίζουν παράλληλα.
2ον. ο 2.6 *δεν* θέλει τόσο patchάρισμα για να μπεί σε μικρά συστήματα. Αυτό είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, γιατί τότε τα μικρά παίζουν με πιό δοκιμασμένες εκδόσεις.




> Δεν διαφωνώ πως ο 2.6 είναι καλύτερος σε χίλια-δύο πράγματα. Είμαι μάλιστα από τους ανθρώπους που τους αρέσει καλύτερα το τρέχον μοντέλο σε σχέση με το παλιότερο even-odd.
> Ποτέ δεν είπα πως ο 2.4 είναι καλύτερος (για το πιο "σταθερός" μπορούμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα βέβαια...).
> 
> ...είναι βασισμένη σε Linux 2.4.
> Κανένα, μα κανένα πρόβλημα.


Πάλι, έχει μεγάλη σημασία να τρέχουν όλα τα μηχανήματα τον ίδιο κώδικα (δηλ. 2.6) από το να τρέχουν το καθένα έναν 2.4 με διαφορετικά patches. Και για τους developers, πάντα, είναι καλύτερο να δουλεύουν όλοι για το ίδιο πράγμα και όχι ο καθένας γι' άλλη έκδοση.

π.χ. στα iptables, έχουν βγεί τόσες διορθώσεις, που δεν εμπιστεύομαι ότι έχουν περάσει όλες στα 2.4 συστήματα. Πρόσφατα είδα, μάλιστα, ένα fritz με 2.4.17 να τα κάνει θάλασσα.

----------


## Ernest0x

Αρκετά πονηρές οι φάτσες των dd-wrt developers. :P

Απ' την σκοπιά του developer router firmware είναι βλακεία να επιμένεις στον 2.4.

Απ' την σκοπιά του μέσου awmn node owner δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία o kernel (αυτό που (νομίζω πως) λέει ο paravoid).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> το OpenHAL κλπ (το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως καλοί μου linuxάδες δεν έχει τεστάρει κανείς σας).
> 
> 
> Το έχω τεστάρει εγώ στο laptop μου σε δοκιμαστική εγκατάσταση Ubuntu Edgy, όχι με τον μαμίσιο πυρήνα, με τον vanilla 2.6.18 αν θυμάμαι καλά (με τον 2.6.19 είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα), compile το OpenHAL (πολύ παραπονέθηκε ο gcc ) και κόλλαγε στο modprobe (ναι, εννοείται ότι έκανα reboot).
> Μπράβο σου πάντως που ασχολείσαι, αλλά θέλει δουλειά μέχρι να μπει στο mainline...


Κάνε ένα svn checkout, έχει προχωρήσει από τότε  ::  

svn co http://svn.madwifi.org/branches/madwifi-old-openhal madwifi-old-openhal

Αυτό που λέω bedazzled είναι ότι η ιδεολογία είναι τρόπος ζωής. Με ενοχλεί πολύ όταν κάποιος υπαινίσσεται ότι δεν είμαι ιδεολόγος, το αν είμαι η όχι ιδεολόγος το έχω αποδείξει, όχι κάνοντας show off ή λέγοντας μεγάλα λόγια αλλά δουλεύοντας. Περιμένω από όσους βροντοφωνάζουν ότι είναι ιδεολόγοι να κάνουν ένα μικρό βηματάκι, δεν ζήτησα να κάνετε τούμπες, ένα compile ζήτησα. Το ξέρεις ότι αν ο Sbolis δεν αφιέρωνε μια μέρα 10 λεπτά δεν θα ήξερα ότι το ar5k δουλεύει σε a και θα έτρωγα ακόμα τα μούτρα μου με τους RF registers γιατί νόμιζα ότι δεν γινόταν σωστά initialize το OFDM (από timings μέχρι ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς έπρεπε να τσεκάρω) ? Πως και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ιδεολόγος εδωμέσα δεν μπήκε καν στον κόπο να δοκιμάσει το ριμάδι ? Τι να κάνω δηλαδή να παρακαλέσω ? 10 λεπτά ρε παιδιά, δεν είπα να το βάλετε στον router σας. Εδώ ποιο καλά δουλεύω με κάτι τύπους από άλλη χώρα παρά με τους ανθρώπους της κοινότητάς μου. Τι άλλο θα δω ποια, πάω να πω κάτι για να γίνουμε λίγο ποιο open και μου λένε ότι κάνω διαφήμιση σε προϊόν κλπ λες και παίρνω ποσοστά απ' το DD-WRT, πάνε να μου πούνε ΕΜΕΝΑ για NDA που το φελέκι μου για να βγει το binary blob δουλεύω. Πως θες να αντιδράσω ?

----------


## paravoid

Καταρχάς, ηρέμησε.




> Με ενοχλεί πολύ όταν κάποιος υπαινίσσεται ότι δεν είμαι ιδεολόγος, το αν είμαι η όχι ιδεολόγος το έχω αποδείξει, όχι κάνοντας show off ή λέγοντας μεγάλα λόγια αλλά δουλεύοντας.


Δεν υπαινίσσομαι τίποτα. Έκανα ένα σχόλιο πάνω στο θέμα της πρακτικότητας που έθεσες εσύ και άλλοι και στο "ας μη γινόμαστε RMS".
Δεν ήταν η πρόθεση μου να σε προσβάλλω και συγγνώμη αν το έκανα ή εκλήφθηκε έτσι.




> Περιμένω από όσους βροντοφωνάζουν ότι είναι ιδεολόγοι να κάνουν ένα μικρό βηματάκι, δεν ζήτησα να κάνετε τούμπες, ένα compile ζήτησα.


Θα το έκανα αν είχα Atheros, spare PC και spare χρόνο. Αν τα είχα όλα αυτά, θα έκανα και development εκτός από testing...




> Εδώ ποιο καλά δουλεύω με κάτι τύπους από άλλη χώρα παρά με τους ανθρώπους της κοινότητάς μου.


Join the club  :: 




> Τι άλλο θα δω ποια, πάω να πω κάτι για να γίνουμε λίγο ποιο open και μου λένε ότι κάνω διαφήμιση σε προϊόν κλπ λες και παίρνω ποσοστά απ' το DD-WRT, πάνε να μου πούνε ΕΜΕΝΑ για NDA που το φελέκι μου για να βγει το binary blob δουλεύω.


Σόρρυ, η απόψη μου ήταν, είναι και θα είναι πως τέτοια πράγματα μόνο "open" δεν είναι... Και αυτό το "λίγο πιο open" κάτι σε "λίγο έγκυος" μου φέρνει.
Μπορεί να διαφωνείς αλλά μην συγχύζεσαι, κουβέντα κάνουμε.
Και δεν σου είπα ότι κάνεις διαφήμιση σε προϊόν. Μάθε να διαβάζεις.

----------


## paravoid

> Ώπα, δεν κατάλαβες: ο 2.6 φροντίζει ώστε τα system calls να παίζουν καλύτερα *μεταξύ τους*. Δηλ άν έχεις 2 κάρτες δικτύου  να πετυχαίνουν μεγαλύτερο bandwidth όταν παίζουν παράλληλα.


Η αλήθεια είναι πως εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω.
Τι σχέση έχουν τα system calls με τις κάρτες δικτύου;

Το routing (λέγε με ip_forward) και το netfiltering (με μηδαμινές εξαιρέσεις τύπου QUEUE και ULOG) γίνονται στο kernel space.
Ο πυρήνας παίρνει ένα πακέτο, κοιτάει το dst IP, αποφασίζει να το προωθήσει, κοιτάει το routing table του, το προωθεί.
Δεν ανακατεύεται το user space = δεν υπάρχουν system calls = δεν υπάρχει context switching.

Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσες να είχες ένα init που αφού setάρει τα interfaces, ένα routing table και ενεργοποιήσει το IP forwarding να έκανε sleep(0).

Στην πραγματικότητα, υπάρχουν interactions από το userspace και είναι "βάλε route", "βγάλε route", "βάλε netfilter rule", "βγάλε netfilter rule". Και φυσικά monitoring, winboxες κλπ.

Το kernel preemption στο οποίο φαντάζομαι πως αναφέρεσαι δεν έχει σχέση με την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
Μάλιστα, εγώ δεν θα το ενεργοποιούσα σε έναν 2.6 πυρήνα που προορίζεται για router. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν το ενεργοποιούν τα αντίστοιχα projects (dd-wrt, openwrt, mikrotik 3.0 κλπ.)
Ναι, είναι γαμάτο για το desktop γιατί είναι πιο responsive. Αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να αργεί το routing μου επειδή σχεδιάζω όμορφα γραφηματάκια...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

Η δουλειά του mickflemm είναι εδώ και είναι άξια συγχαρητηρίων ... μόλις πιάσουν τα χοντρά κρύα και σταματήσουμε τις βόλτες στις ταράτσες θα το δοκιμάσω σε openwrt & voyage !!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έκανα ένα commit σήμερα το βράδυ και πρέπει να παίζει και το WDS κλπ. Θα δείτε όμορφα πράγματα μέσα στη βδομάδα αν όλα πάνε καλά  :: 

Δεν είναι σκοπός μου να σας την πω παιδιά, απλά προς στιγμή εκνευρίστηκα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι χρειάζεται πολύ testing και έχω μείνει μόνος μου με 2-3 καμένους, καινούριες κάρτες αλλά και κάρτες με το 5211/5210 μιας και ο κώδικας γι' αυτά υπάρχει αλλά δεν έχουν τσεκαριστεί καθόλου και ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα να βρω μια τέτοια κάρτα. Απλά έχω απογοητευθεί από την κατάσταση εδωπέρα και μου βγαίνει κάπως. Περίμενα από αυτή την κατά τα άλλα υπέροχη κοινότητα να είναι λίγο ποιο "περίεργοι"  :: 

Plz αν κάποιος σας μπει στον κόπο ας μου στείλει ένα pm να κάνουμε κάτι οργανωμένα.

----------


## MAuVE

@ Mick Flemm

Χαίρω συνονόματε που πήγες και είδες πως πραγματικά λειτουργεί ο κόσμος στον οποίο ζούμε και σε τι διαφέρει από τις επιθυμίες των συνομήλικών σου.

Είναι γνωστό ότι στις ΗΠΑ από το να σκοτώσεις εν ψυχρώ κάποιον παρουσία εκατό μαρτύρων χειρότερο είναι να παραβείς διοικητικές διατάξεις τριών υπηρεσιών :

a) IRS 
b) FDA
c) FCC

Κατά τα λοιπά εφαρμόζεται το δίκαιο περί πράξεων και *παραλήψεων* όπως έχω αναφέρει και στη σχετική περί "ευθύνης κομβούχου έναντι του νόμου" δημοσίευσή μου.

Όσοι κατάλαβαν τι τους λέω με αυτή τη δημοσίευση θα καταλάβουν τι τους λές και εσύ περί FCC.

Για τους υπόλοιπους, υπομονή. 

Τα μαλλιά δεν ασπρίζουν μόνο με την χρήση οξειδωτικών ουσιών.

Ασπρίζουν και μέσα από φυσικές διαδικασίες.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## paravoid

> Αν θες να το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερο προϊόν, κάντο.
> Μην το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερη ιδεολογικά λύση γιατί δεν είναι.


Τελικά φαίνεται πως συμφωνούν και άλλοι με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.
DD-WRT Continues to exploit free open-source software

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Αν θες να το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερο προϊόν, κάντο.
> Μην το προμοτάρεις ως καλύτερη ιδεολογικά λύση γιατί δεν είναι.
> 
> 
> Τελικά φαίνεται πως συμφωνούν και άλλοι με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.
> DD-WRT Continues to exploit free open-source software


http://www.bitsum.com/about-ddwrt.htm

----------


## chrismarine

πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα wrt-54gl στο οποίο και πέρασα dd-wrt voip milkfish ,για να στήσω outbound proxy μέσα από το awmn σε sip ιντερνετικους providers .
το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω βρίσκεται στο κομμάτι του dns και συγκεκριμένα DNSMasq, το οποίο δεν κάνει resolve awmn διευθύνσεις παρά μόνο ιντερνετικες ,υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ρυθμιστεί μέσω web if η μόνο από κονσόλα και πως ?,και κάτι άλλο, από που παίρνει ο openser dns και αν ρυθμίζεται! 
δεδομένο πως το open wrt είναι αρκετά δημοφιλή στο δίκτυο μας ,θεωρώ πως θα υπάρχει κάτι παρεμφερή ,μιας και το ddwrt βασίζεται στα open !,τα οποία δεν κατέχω ,κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη !

----------


## devilman

δοκιμασε να βαλεις αυτον τον dns 194.219.7.12
αν εχεις την επιλογη
κανει resolve + awmn + inet

----------


## chrismarine

και ο 10.19.143.13-12 κάνει resolve ,το θέμα είναι πως ενώ σετταρω την wan ip -dns του dd-wrt ρουτερ ,η ip dnsmasq που παίρνω από το local lan μέσω dhcp server δεν κάνει resolve awmn

----------


## romias

Γιατί βάζεις dns στην wan και όχι στην lan;

----------


## chrismarine

γιατί από ότι έχω καταλάβει ο dnsmasq τραβάει dns από την wan

----------


## romias

Για να καταλάβω.εχεις 3 if,lan,wan,wifi η wlan; 
Αν ναι,το wan είναι για ίντερνετ,δηλαδή το μηχανάκι εκτελεί χρέοι dsl router;
Aν δεν εκτελεί χρέει dsl router,αγνόησε τελείως το wan και βάλε dns στο lan.
Οι ips που παίρνουν τα pc,αυτόματα,τι dns παίρνουν;
Aν το wan είναι το wireless,που δεν νομίζω,και πάλι βαλε dns στο lan.
Στο openwrt τουλάχιστον που ξέρω το wan ειναι για dsl.

----------


## chrismarine

Τάκη θα ήθελα να φτιάξω ένα σχέδιο τοπολογίας ,αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιο πρόγραμμα και σχετικά εύκολο ,έτσι ώστε να δείξω τι ακριβώς έχω κάνει!
η συνδεσμολογία έχει ως κάτωθι : mikrotik rb 600 ethn1=awmn+(inet απο vpn) (10.2.233.0/2 :: <----->wan port wrt54gl <------>local-lan ports 1,2,3,4 (10.2.233.16/2 ::  ---->PC1,PC2,κτλ 
βασικά υπάρχουν 2 λειτουργίες στο dd-wrt ,ως gateway η ως router και μια ακόμα gateway όπου κάνεις disable την wan port και χρησιμοποιείς τις lan ports 1,2,3,4 
gateway παίζει την local lan πίσω από nat ,οπότε επέλεξα router mode και στην local-lan έκοψα ένα subnet από το c-class μου καθώς και μια στατική καταχώριση στο μικροτικ για να φαίνεται το local-lan από το awmn ,
θα επέλεγα τον 3 τρόπο με disable την wan αλλά έτσι δεν βλέπει ο openser που θα ρυθμίσω wan ip και κατ επέκταση δεν δουλεύει ο sip outbound proxy (υπηρεσία awmn test 10.2.233.20 )

----------

